# Postgres Listen/Notify



## JavaMichel (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde gerne benachrichtigt werden, wenn ein neuer Datensatz in ein Table der DB eingefügt wird,
z.B. über ein JLabel das mir dann sagt "Achtung neue Daten verfügbar".

Ich hab gelesen das dies mit Listen und Notify möglich wäre, nur ich weis nicht wie man die Notify Meldung der DB
mit Java verarbeiten oder anbfangen soll. Gibt es hierzu überhaupt eine nicht allzu komplizierte Lösung?

Weis zufällig einer von euch, wie man auf das Notify von der Postgres DB reagiert bzw. wie man das abfängt?

Vielleicht hat auch einer eine andere Lösung, ohne das ich jede Minute mit "select * from ..." nachfragen muß.

Gruß

micha


----------



## ms (12. Feb 2008)

http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.3/interactive/sql-notify.html
http://jdbc.postgresql.org/documentation/82/listennotify.html

ms


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2008)

Danke, genau was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## jahoccwlsw (16. Feb 2008)

uN1nod xdxwvrrbditu, mjjmvdfzqxww, [link=http://wtznrwopnhba.com/]wtznrwopnhba[/link], http://hhkdmmfylgte.com/


----------

